# Patient Home Monitoring (CVE:PHM)



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

Was looking at this stock considering if I should get an emerging company stock in my portfolio.

Anyway, looking at the record, the share price have been doing pretty well, increasing significantly. But then I looked at financials, and from what I can read, it kept losing money every year https://www.google.ca/finance?q=CVE:PHM&fstype=ii&ei=EJbVVOnmCpG2iALE94HABw. EPS is -0.01.

Then I found this interivew, where the CEO says the profits have been going up consistently. http://www.midasletter.com/2014/12/...michael-dalsin-whats-driving-phm-share-price/

Am I missing something? How good of a stock this is for an emerging market?


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

He's referring to profits before accounting for certain items such as stock-based compensation. See the footnotes at the link. http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/-1987105.htm

Also, he is the former CEO, now chairman.

In addition to reviewing financials/MD&A, I suggest listening to past quarterly conference calls and the January interactive call. They give a lot of guidance on future plans, which is important to know for a high growth company. After reviewing all of that, you can make your own conclusion on whether or not it's a good investment for you.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting company - I like the business model. Timely for our aging population.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Was a top pick by Jason Donville Dec 24. 
He also commented on it again on BNN market call tonight last Thursday. Another great stock picker said its out of steam, but Jason thinks it has more growth yet. 

I like the model, would have been nice to get in under a dollar.


----------



## soul (Oct 23, 2014)

This stock has been recommended so many times I'm beginning to doubt whether it's run out of steam.

I can't bring myself to buy maybe I'm just stubborn


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm also interested in this. I'll keep an eye on it this week and make the decision.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you guys actually understand what this company does? I doubt Jason understands the ins and outs of ptt and inr testing, how often its required, and by which population. If ptt/inr testing was significantly improved by this company, the stock price would have rocketed long time ago. Its not like blood sugar monitoring which needs to happen on a daily basis, ptt/inr testing is most often done several times a month, or even once a month. I could be wrong, but I cant see them significantly improving their business, unless they start diversifying into treating other medical related issues.


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

They're not aiming to improve any type of testing/technology. Their whole business model revolves around acquisitions to both expand geographically (more patients) and add new service lines. Once the new companies are integrated, they cross-sell those new and existing services across the patient database, generating organic growth. With recent acquisitions, they will be in cardiology, pulmonology, drug distribution and custom mobility solution services. Oh, and retail stores. Diversifying into other medical issues is what they do.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> ... ptt/inr testing is most often done several times a month, or even once a month.


 ... and do you think the need for ptt/inr testing will reduce given an aging and increasingly obese population? The latest news from TMX showed they are expanding services via acquisitions.

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=73278799&qm_symbol=PHM



> Patient Home Monitoring Corp. (TSX VENTUREHM) ("PHM") announced it has executed a non-binding Letter of Intent (LOI) to acquire a company in Oklahoma reporting unaudited 12 month annual revenues of approximately $3,000,000 and Adjusted EBITDA margins in excess of 15%. PHM plans to close this acquisition concurrently with the LOI signed October 1, 2014 in Texas. These acquisitions will mark PHM's continued expansion into new markets, in this case the lower Midwest region of the country. ...
> 
> The Oklahoma business is focused on offering home-based pulmonology services for patients with sleep apnea, oxygen needs and other diseases of the lungs. The Texas business is focused on providing wound care to patients with chronic conditions, a new high margin service line, as well as mobility solutions for the aging population. These two companies naturally compliment each other and immediately after the acquisitions, PHM expects strong organic Adjusted EBITDA growth from cross selling.


.

Oops, $1600 Gold beats me to it.


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm a novice investor (seriously, super green). I'm pretty intrigued with this company and the direction theyre heading.. I bought some shares to start and see where they go. I'll consider it all a learning experience since this will be once of the first I get involved with. 

I look forward to reading more comments on here as you're all offering excellent insight!


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

$1600 Gold by 2011 said:


> They're not aiming to improve any type of testing/technology. Their whole business model revolves around acquisitions to both expand geographically (more patients) and add new service lines. Once the new companies are integrated, they cross-sell those new and existing services across the patient database, generating organic growth. With recent acquisitions, they will be in cardiology, pulmonology, drug distribution and custom mobility solution services. Oh, and retail stores. Diversifying into other medical issues is what they do.


Hope they are not diworsefying. When I went to their website all they had was ptt/inr testing. I guess time will tell how well their acqusition will work out.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I was looking at buying this stock when it was 25 cents, missed out on big returns. Would not buy it now, it's a hot stock held by momentum types and you could easily get caught in a pump n' dump. A lot of people will tell you how great the fundamentals are but if the stock rolls over, they'll hit the exit fast.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ With any stock/company you invest in, you take your chance ... I look at this business model as CLC (ticker no longer exists as it went private, shareholders got a nice premium holding this stock (paid dividends for years) to the end)


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/pa...site-2015-02-09-14173379?reflink=MW_news_stmp


----------



## dogpower (Feb 11, 2013)

CPA Candidate said:


> I was looking at buying this stock when it was 25 cents, missed out on big returns. Would not buy it now, it's a hot stock held by momentum types and you could easily get caught in a pump n' dump. A lot of people will tell you how great the fundamentals are but if the stock rolls over, they'll hit the exit fast.


I agree. I bought this stock at 0.30 because I like companies that consolidate a fragmented market and I wanted in on the healthcare market - was never planning to hold it long term though. I sold off half when I hit 100% now deciding whether to sell the rest off or just let it ride.


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

I bought in at 1.10 as it looked like it was making a pretty steady incline. Right now it's at 1.05. Maybe I bought in at a bad time, I'll ride this out and see what comes up


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

At $1.08 in - I'm behind you for the coaster-rally-ride up! Cheers,


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> At $1.08 in - I'm behind you for the coaster-rally-ride up! Cheers,


Good to know im not the only one that bought in at above $1


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.tmx.com/newsroom/press-releases?id=274


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

Up we go!

I also bought into their other new company, Convalo (CXV) which has been accumulating quickly with no news yet. I think a lot of us are buying on management.


----------



## dogpower (Feb 11, 2013)

bpcrally said:


> Up we go!
> 
> I also bought into their other new company, Convalo (CXV) which has been accumulating quickly with no news yet. I think a lot of us are buying on management.


It figures that every time I sell a portion of PHM it makes another big jump.

I was considering getting into CXV when it was 0.26. Now I see the stock up to 0.33. It's insane how fast this stock is growing and I'm wondering how far momentum will carry this stock.

Its at 0.36!


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

I bought CXV at .26.. then another chunk at .34, my avg is .30. its doing quite well but im watching it closely. Its been a steady incline every day. I had a hard time buying at .34 as I wanted to wait for sub 30s, but who knows.. 

PHM took a huge swing up today starting at a new high and setting a new high again. Considering there is no news on either of these companies, I think its a good place to be. Both should be announcing something soon, and CXV has yet to be promoted by anyone really.


----------



## dogpower (Feb 11, 2013)

bpcrally said:


> I bought CXV at .26.. then another chunk at .34, my avg is .30. its doing quite well but im watching it closely. Its been a steady incline every day. I had a hard time buying at .34 as I wanted to wait for sub 30s, but who knows..
> 
> PHM took a huge swing up today starting at a new high and setting a new high again. Considering there is no news on either of these companies, I think its a good place to be. Both should be announcing something soon, and CXV has yet to be promoted by anyone really.



I read on stockhouse from the posters that there were warrants for CXV with some to expire at mid May. I don't fully understand warrants, but hopefully if they are exercised they will drive the stock down to the 20s again in which case I may start a position. 

I plan to keep the rest of my PHM and see where this stock will go.


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

Its tough to say what will happen (and I dont fully understand warrants either).. There seem to be a lot of people waiting for those 20s again, but with every day it gets further away. 

I'm undecided on my move yet, not sure if I should sell as it gets higher and hope for it to drop.. or just hold on.


----------



## dogpower (Feb 11, 2013)

bpcrally said:


> Its tough to say what will happen (and I dont fully understand warrants either).. There seem to be a lot of people waiting for those 20s again, but with every day it gets further away.
> 
> I'm undecided on my move yet, not sure if I should sell as it gets higher and hope for it to drop.. or just hold on.


They way that I understand warrants is that the company has issued warrants to buy the stock at a certain price - I think which is 0.28 - so if the stock price is over 0.28 then the warrants will be exercised. In order for the warrants to be exercised, the company has to issue out more stocks which will result in stock dilution and may potentially drop the price down. But whether the stock will do down or up because of warrants I have no clue.


----------



## GoLong (Feb 21, 2015)

dogpower said:


> They way that I understand warrants is that the company has issued warrants to buy the stock at a certain price - I think which is 0.28 - so if the stock price is over 0.28 then the warrants will be exercised. In order for the warrants to be exercised, the company has to issue out more stocks which will result in stock dilution and may potentially drop the price down. But whether the stock will do down or up because of warrants I have no clue.


The warrants are $0.20 so it can probs be assumed they will all be exercised. 

32m warrants expire in May of this year and another expire in February of 2016. In mid-May you could see a drop in price as assuming it's over .30 there will be a lot of quick profit-taking I'd assume. More important impact though IMO is the dilution it will cause to future earnings. I believe in the company and management.


----------



## bpcrally (Sep 12, 2010)

Their investor website was launched yesterday. Hopefully theyre preparing to put out some news

http://convalohealth.com/


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Took a peek, PHM is rallying up ... as with CXV. :rugby:


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

Another rally up

I wonder if this will reach 2$ by summer


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Flash said:


> Another rally up
> 
> I wonder if this will reach 2$ by summer


It should, I sold out this week at 1.59
bought in at .42


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

grats.

Curious, why did you sell? Other investment opportunities?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

yes, i bought a stake in AirIQ at .10

Just wanted to take the profit while it was there. Selling is always the hardest part I find.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

What an incredible run. I've had this stock on watch for years and somehow managed to miss this move entirely.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

Hawkdog said:


> yes, i bought a stake in AirIQ at .10
> 
> Just wanted to take the profit while it was there. Selling is always the hardest part I find.


Yes it is. I think this might continue to go up. Altough I don't think the company itself for quite a while. But it seems investors really like the CEO. CXV is also kind of rallying too. Thinking of jumping into that as well, altough exposure to two startup stocks from the same CEO in the same sector is a pretty bad diversification


----------



## JeffCourteau (Apr 9, 2015)

What I can see is this. Buy low, sell high? I personnaly think its bubble is about to burst. If the stock pays no dividend, and positive EBITDA but negative after, you would have been better buy before it climbs, cause the downfall could be bad. Didn't do due dilligence on this company, didn't look at the financials, but it just looks like so many other penny stock that goes up by speculation and will crash lamentably. Not ready to short it right now though, I'd wait for it to reach 3.50$ - 4.00$, then short sell. There you could make some money.

Except if you think the company might be bought by a larger corporation. Is it promising enough?


----------



## GoLong (Feb 21, 2015)

Own CXV and really like it. Sure it'll have bumps here and there and I'll admit it seems it may have gotten a bit ahead of itself due to the hype, but in the long-term I think it'll perform just as well as PHM. Fragmented market with lots of individual owners so can scoop them up well and ramp them up profitability wise with a good management team. 

Jeff, they are both growth companies at the moment, why would you pay a dividend? That would only stifle growth


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Patient Home boosts financing to $58.5-million


2015-04-13 08:26 PT - News Release


Mr. Dennis Wilson reports

PATIENT HOME MONITORING CORP. ANNOUNCES INCREASE OF PREVIOUSLY ANNOUNCED BOUGHT DEAL FINANCING TO $58.5 MILLION

Patient Home Monitoring Corp. (PHM), in connection with its previously announced bought-deal private placement offering, has entered into an amendment agreement with Mackie Research Capital Corp. as lead underwriter, and including GMP Securities LP and Beacon Securities Ltd., to upsize the offering from $36-million to $58.5-million. The underwriters have agreed to purchase, on a bought-deal basis, 39 million units of PHM at a price of $1.50 per unit for gross proceeds to PHM of $58.5-million.

Each unit will consist of one common share in the capital of PHM and one-half of one common share purchase warrant of PHM. Each warrant entitles the holder thereof to acquire one common share for an exercise price of $1.80 per common share for a period of 36 months following closing of the offering. The expiry date of the warrants may be accelerated by PHM at any time following the six-month anniversary of the closing and prior to the expiry date of the warrants when the volume-weighted average trading price of the common shares is greater than $2.20 for any 20 consecutive trading days, at which time PHM may accelerate the expiry date of the warrants by issuing a press release announcing the reduced warrant term whereupon the warrants will expire on the 20th calendar day after the date of such press release.

PHM has granted the underwriters an option to increase the size of the offering by up to an additional 15 per cent of the total number of units to be issued under the offering at any time on or before 48 hours prior to the closing.

The offering is scheduled to close on or about the week of May 4, 2015, and is subject to certain conditions, including, but not limited to, the receipt of all necessary approvals, including the approval of the TSX Venture Exchange. The securities to be issued under the offering will have a hold period of four months and one day from the closing. The net proceeds from the offering will be used by PHM for acquisition purposes and general working capital.

We seek Safe Harbor.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm not very familiar with financing jargon. What does this mean Hawk? Will the price continue to rise in the short term because of this, or the opposite because of this agreement?



dogpower said:


> They way that I understand warrants is that the company has issued warrants to buy the stock at a certain price - I think which is 0.28 - so if the stock price is over 0.28 then the warrants will be exercised. In order for the warrants to be exercised, the company has to issue out more stocks which will result in stock dilution and may potentially drop the price down. But whether the stock will do down or up because of warrants I have no clue.


Also looking into CXV. As dogpower mentioned, since the price is well over 0.28, is there an expectation that the CXV price will drop due to the warrants getting exercised?


----------



## GoLong (Feb 21, 2015)

^It's likely that a large portion have already been exercised at these prices


----------



## dogpower (Feb 11, 2013)

Flash said:


> I'm not very familiar with financing jargon. What does this mean Hawk? Will the price continue to rise in the short term because of this, or the opposite because of this agreement?
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking into CXV. As dogpower mentioned, since the price is well over 0.28, is there an expectation that the CXV price will drop due to the warrants getting exercised?



This stock is rising so fast on momentum and hype that I don't think those warrants will have a dramatic effect. A lot of those warrants may have already been exercised.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't have much experience as I am a very new investor, but historically, how long does momentum and hype continue rising the stock price. Thinking of buying more if it would go up for a bit more profit, then do a sell on stop to lock any gains if momentum and hype dissipates and price drops. Can you see this going to >2.5$?


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Watch out below. If this breaks the 50 day MA of 1.41, it's going much lower.


----------



## GoLong (Feb 21, 2015)

Big acquisition this morning


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

CPA, you did well on CSU so you must have the ability to analyze growth roll-ups. What do you think the value of PHM is today? Or did you just write it off as a hot stock?

Started my position in 2014 and added more at 1.38 yesterday. I don't expect to sell anything until a dividend is initiated


----------



## GoLong (Feb 21, 2015)

All the small-cap health stocks have been hit recently. Really like PHM going forward. I think they'll continue to sign LOI's and will far exceed the guidance they set when it comes to revenues. Earnings will continue to grow like crazy going forward as there is so much opportunity for cross-selling between these acquisitions. Management said they're in no rush to sell the company but when they eventually decide to pull the trigger I think we will all be very happy. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

CPA Candidate said:


> I was looking at buying this stock when it was 25 cents, missed out on big returns. *Would not buy it now, it's a hot stock held by momentum types and you could easily get caught in a pump n' dump.* A lot of people will tell you how great the fundamentals are but if the stock rolls over, they'll hit the exit fast.


Nailed it! Down a cool 64% since the April peak.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

CPA Candidate said:


> Nailed it! Down a cool 64% since the April peak.


that you did

what do you think about it now at .70 range



also what do you think of CRH medical


both those 2 pharma companies are losing ground now, waiting for that next big acquisition to get them rolling again


----------



## deleuze68 (Aug 18, 2015)

CPA Candidate said:


> Nailed it! Down a cool 64% since the April peak.


No, actually you didn't come close to nailing it. The post you quoted was from February 9 when PHM closed at $1.09. So you actually missed out on 80% of upside if taking the close of $1.96 on April 20. Meanwhile the downside is only 33% using today's close.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

deleuze68 said:


> No, actually you didn't come close to nailing it. The post you quoted was from February 9 when PHM closed at $1.09. So you actually missed out on 80% of upside if taking the close of $1.96 on April 20. Meanwhile the downside is only 33% using today's close.


I nailed the pump and dump. Specific prices are not the point.


----------



## dogpower (Feb 11, 2013)

I sold off the rest at 1.06 so overall I made a tidy profit with my average in 0.27. But I think I'm done with penny stocks - phm, cxv, inspira felt like pump and dump stocks with the majority of it owned by retail investors whom are notoriously flaky. 

I'm in the red with another penny stock but I only invested a 1000 in it. But the whole experience left a bad taste in my mouth. I don't know if the stocks can recover. A lot of the rise was due to hype and faith in the company and CEO and I think a lot of that is lost.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

dogpower said:


> I sold off the rest at 1.06 so overall I made a tidy profit with my average in 0.27. But I think I'm done with penny stocks - phm, cxv, inspira felt like pump and dump stocks with the majority of it owned by retail investors whom are notoriously flaky.
> 
> I'm in the red with another penny stock but I only invested a 1000 in it. But the whole experience left a bad taste in my mouth. I don't know if the stocks can recover. A lot of the rise was due to hype and faith in the company and CEO and I think a lot of that is lost.


been there done that and learnt my lesson, I don't touch them anymore.

My neighbour grabbed this at .80 and was trying to get me on board at around $1.60, saying "it's going way higher". I told her to sell with her double, but nope, and now she's lost all that money. crappy. Happens way too often.


----------



## dogpower (Feb 11, 2013)

Canuck said:


> been there done that and learnt my lesson, I don't touch them anymore.
> 
> My neighbour grabbed this at .80 and was trying to get me on board at around $1.60, saying "it's going way higher". I told her to sell with her double, but nope, and now she's lost all that money. crappy. Happens way too often.


Yeah, I was pretty fortunate and I've always recognized that picking PHM was pure luck on my part - I don't really understand how to analyze a stock and so based my buy on the story behind it. The other penny stock which I still own is Delavaco Residential Properties with a CEO who is even more sleazy then Dalsin.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

dogpower said:


> Yeah, I was pretty fortunate and I've always recognized that picking PHM was pure luck on my part - I don't really understand how to analyze a stock and so based my buy on the story behind it. The other penny stock which I still own is Delavaco Residential Properties with a CEO who is even more sleazy then Dalsin.


last one I bought was GWG.V, it's literally disappeared into the void...


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

Almost 30%+ in the last 2 days


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

52w lowest at 14 cents...


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

30% up today.. this stock lol


----------



## MIRationale (Feb 11, 2018)

Any further thoughts on this stock? Looks like the company has taken some moves to turnaround. Saw some press releases on sedar recently and also a few new articles on seeking alpha that opine on this company.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MIRationale said:


> Any further thoughts on this stock? *Looks like the company has taken some moves to turnaround.* Saw some press releases on sedar recently and also a few new articles on seeking alpha that opine on this company.


 ... that's good as its price has been tanking and I'm still holding and will continue to hold. I know I'm taking a chance but who isn't with a dollar stock ... but then I believe demand for healthcare services ain't going to disappear any time soon (its business model). I'll take a look at the press releases when I get the time or when it turns up ... that's all I can comment on now.


----------

